# Ft Wilderness



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

What time of the year do you think is the best to go?


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

daves700 said:


> What time of the year do you think is the best to go?


In the cooler months. Thats the time of year I like to go. The summer months gets hot and you dont want to wait in long lines with the heat.

If you go to the water parks thats different then the summer is good time to go.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The end of January is the best time with the smallest crowds.
Ask me how I know..................


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

You can go March 7th-12th. We'll be there and we can have a very mini rally. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

We do Disney several time a year as we are Cent. Florida residents:

1. go in the 'cooler' months; February and 2 weeks in December (not predictable by the way !)
2. if you don't own one, reserve a cart EARLY. Bikes would be a good substitute if you take them. If they have none left when you call to reserve, have them put you on the wait list. I was told that MOST of the people on the wait list end up with a cart if their stay is at least 2 full days.
3. do not accept spot 1205! I was in it for Christmas. It is a pull-thru spot that connects to the 'main drag'. I didn't have the RS straight on the slab before some kids came storming through it in a golf cart and darn ran my daughters over . . . it's a hazard. But, they gave me no trouble about moving . . .

Disney is GREAT. If you havn't been, you'll love it.

Brian


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Feb







well we think so anyway.

If you get this book it will tell you the best & worse times etc...









Tami


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Just don't ever go during the christmas break...ugh. it is downright ugly!

we went in early oct and the weather was wonderful and the crowds were small!

in any event, you'll always have a great time!


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Been their twice with the family in mid January and loved it both times. Small crowds and short lines. Weather was a little cool at night, but the pools are well heated.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We have been several times, in the summer, fall, and winter/spring. It is the cheapest after July 4th, or at least it used to be. This was due to it being hotter. I did not find the heat unbearable, always wore a hat as the kids did also, but when your at Disney, you have a lot to occupy your mind. Yes, a cart does really speed things up, if it is in your budget. November, Early December and January are very quiet, but cooler. We actually used a pop-up in July with an AC unit and survived!! The other times it was with my in-laws in their class C Winnie. If you have to go in the summer, don't let the heat stop you. Remember, most of the rest of the country is hot also! And yes, if memory serves me, July is their off season. Have fun!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Camped last year Labor Day weekend...Quite crowded, but Disney thinks of everything...Still had a blast!
FYI-Rent a cart if it's in the budget...


----------

